# setxkbmap issue



## DavidMarec (Apr 8, 2009)

hello,

Since last upgrade, 
- Today -
Xorg fails to set up any keyboard map:

```
david:~$ setxkbmap -layout fr
Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - '
```

thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

try simply 
*setxkbmap fr*
That's how I change lang


----------



## DavidMarec (Apr 8, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try simply
> *setxkbmap fr*
> That's how I change lang



It sounds like the upgrade of xkeyboard-config is responsible of the issue.

this has been reported in the Freebsd-port list.


----------



## ale (Apr 8, 2009)

This problem is fixed after upgrading to the latest keyboard-config-1.5_1.


----------

